# Specialized Tarmac Pro



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey there - just curious if anyone has ridden or purchased the new Specialzed Tarmac Pro? I have not had a chance to ride one yet so would like to hear comments on it from others. When I pick it up it feels slightly heavier then a Specialized Roubaix, but this may just be a perception. Any feedback would be great, thanks!


----------



## Samuel Garcia Galante (Sep 26, 2003)

*I just bought one*



Taskmaxter said:


> Hey there - just curious if anyone has ridden or purchased the new Specialzed Tarmac Pro? I have not had a chance to ride one yet so would like to hear comments on it from others. When I pick it up it feels slightly heavier then a Specialized Roubaix, but this may just be a perception. Any feedback would be great, thanks!


I'm anxious to ride it. I will pick it up in Chicago, transport it to Mexico (home), and report next week the experience. For instance, the S-Works Roubaix frame is 303 grams lighter than the Tarmac Pro frame, and 140 grams lighter than the S-Works Tarmac frame. Check out the following link: http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Witchcraft.pdf, you will find in there a chart that provides weights, torsional stiffness, bottom bracket stiffness, of Specialized and other brand frames, for you to compare. The frames have a different geometry and shape, I'm not sure what the Roubaix target purpose is, but the frame that Domina Vacanze will utilize on this year's TDF will be the S-Works Tarmac. There must also be a significant price difference between them, in case you're in a budget like me.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

The pro is a bit more then the roubaix. Pro is a bit stiffer but more racey.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info above. If I read that Specialized PDF file link correctly, I'm really suprised. I thought that the Tarmac Pro would be a stiffer frame in the BB and overall Torsionally. From what I'm reading, not only is the Roubaix Pro lighter then the Tarmac Pro, but it is stiffer in both area's as well? As that what you guys see? I was thinking of going with a Tarmac Pro since I had heard it was overall stiffer then the Roubaix, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*Roubaix Pro is also raced*



Taskmaxter said:


> Thanks for the info above. If I read that Specialized PDF file link correctly, I'm really suprised. I thought that the Tarmac Pro would be a stiffer frame in the BB and overall Torsionally. From what I'm reading, not only is the Roubaix Pro lighter then the Tarmac Pro, but it is stiffer in both area's as well? As that what you guys see? I was thinking of going with a Tarmac Pro since I had heard it was overall stiffer then the Roubaix, but now I'm not so sure.


see:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2004/reviews/specialized_roubaix_pro


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> see:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2004/reviews/specialized_roubaix_pro


I think the big difference you're going to notice between the two is geometry


----------



## johnmyster99 (Mar 2, 2004)

geometry: yes the roubaix has a slacker head angle, but this is offset by the increased rake of the fork. the overall effect of the two is to increase the wheelbase, without affecting steering performance. 

yes, the roubaix has a taller steerer tube. easy to overcome if you take those spacers out, or get a low rise (as opposed to the high rise stock) fsa headset upper race, or utilize a stem with enough drop in it. i also overcame this by buying one frame size smaller than usual, and then gaining a bit back with a longer stem. also notice that the specialized bikes have more top tube anyway than alot of other bikes (cannondale, litespeed, merlin, anything european, etc) which makes dropping a size that much easier.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

One of the main reasons I was looking at the Tarmac Pro myself was because I had heard it was a stiffer frame and stiffer in the BB then the Roubaix. From looking at the link above at Specialized, it looks like the Roubaix and Tarmac are nearly even in stiffness, (and the Roubaix is stiffer and lighter in other respects then the Roubaix). I guess I'll need to ride the 58cm when it is available to see if it feels any stiffer then my Roubaix Comp.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*so why replace your Roubaix Comp?*



Taskmaxter said:


> One of the main reasons I was looking at the Tarmac Pro myself was because I had heard it was a stiffer frame and stiffer in the BB then the Roubaix. From looking at the link above at Specialized, it looks like the Roubaix and Tarmac are nearly even in stiffness, (and the Roubaix is stiffer and lighter in other respects then the Roubaix). I guess I'll need to ride the 58cm when it is available to see if it feels any stiffer then my Roubaix Comp.


So are you not entirely happy with your Roubaix Comp? I am just curious since I just bought a 2005 Roubaix Comp myself (54 cm) and seems like a great bike so far. Stiff in BB as far as I can feel. I weigh 67 kg so I guess it depends on your weight and your frame size.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Actually, I love my Roubaix Comp, but I trashed it recently and I need to replace it with a new Roubaix or something other. The one thing that troubles me is when I stand to climb a hill and put a lot of torque on the pedals, I get a lot of noise off of the front derailer. Its from the bottom bracket flexing on the bike with the downward force. Plus, I weigh 210 so I'm sure that doesn't help. This is why I've been looking for something stiffer but under $3k. I've ridden the all carbon S-Works Tarmac and that is quite a bit stiffer then the Roubaix, but the frame is not the same as the Tarmac Pro (at least from what I read on the Specialized PDF file above). Also, if you have a 2005 Roubaix, do you have a 10 speed ultegra cassette? If so, you probably have the crank with the bearings on the outside which will help increase the stiffness of the BB unlike my 9 speed ultegra...


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*mine looks like DuraAce*



Taskmaxter said:


> Actually, I love my Roubaix Comp, but I trashed it recently and I need to replace it with a new Roubaix or something other. The one thing that troubles me is when I stand to climb a hill and put a lot of torque on the pedals, I get a lot of noise off of the front derailer. Its from the bottom bracket flexing on the bike with the downward force. Plus, I weigh 210 so I'm sure that doesn't help. This is why I've been looking for something stiffer but under $3k. I've ridden the all carbon S-Works Tarmac and that is quite a bit stiffer then the Roubaix, but the frame is not the same as the Tarmac Pro (at least from what I read on the Specialized PDF file above). Also, if you have a 2005 Roubaix, do you have a 10 speed ultegra cassette? If so, you probably have the crank with the bearings on the outside which will help increase the stiffness of the BB unlike my 9 speed ultegra...


I have DuraAce in the rear on 2005 Roubaix Comp (12/25) which came standard on the bike. It has FSA cranks, not DuraAce. There is S-Works Roubaix which I think offers more stiffness but will cost more also. From PDF file I am under impression that you need Tarmac E5 to beat Roubaix Comp/Pro frame stiffness and then there is S-Works Roubaix with top end carbon to trump them all. I would love to know which one sells better for Specalized - Tarmac C/F or Roubaix C/F because their prices are quite similar....


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, this was my first day that I got to really put the hammer down on my new Tarmac Pro and all I can say is "WOW!". What a difference I notice coming from the Roubaix Comp to the Tarmac. I could really feel the bike accelerate beneath me when I hammered on the pedals - it was extremely responsive on acceleration. It also seems to to take the corners better and feels stiffer overall then the Roubaix as well. Overall, Specialized has done a great job on this bike.


----------



## detroit (May 8, 2005)

*just bought one!*

I just bought a tarmac pro and am having it set up with dura ace and mavic scc sl--SO I will let you know when completed--I am excited--detroit




Samuel Garcia Galante said:


> I'm anxious to ride it. I will pick it up in Chicago, transport it to Mexico (home), and report next week the experience. For instance, the S-Works Roubaix frame is 303 grams lighter than the Tarmac Pro frame, and 140 grams lighter than the S-Works Tarmac frame. Check out the following link: http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Witchcraft.pdf, you will find in there a chart that provides weights, torsional stiffness, bottom bracket stiffness, of Specialized and other brand frames, for you to compare. The frames have a different geometry and shape, I'm not sure what the Roubaix target purpose is, but the frame that Domina Vacanze will utilize on this year's TDF will be the S-Works Tarmac. There must also be a significant price difference between them, in case you're in a budget like me.


----------



## detroit (May 8, 2005)

*tarmac test*

I just purchased a tarmac pro frame and it is being built with durachi (dura ace)componets and mavic SCC SL wheel set--I will report on the test drive--detroit


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pics?*

Come on guys, share your bikes, show some pics!


----------



## detroit (May 8, 2005)

*on the way--will be completed in 7 more days!*

I will post several pic's on the bike in a week, (tarmac) I have looked at several bikes--my last bike was a casati with record 2003--so I am picky--but after reviews and riding the bike I thought just go for it!



Mosovich said:


> Come on guys, share your bikes, show some pics!


----------



## dzdconfusd (Feb 15, 2005)

I have 400 plus miles on my tarmac pro and love it. The roads here in the Northeast are crappy and the carbon made a world of difference. 30 miles a day on Al was rough when I switched to carbon and zertz I couldn't believe the difference. Also the Dura Ace crank is phenomenal.

Did anyone get one assembled with an FSA carbon crank? They made the switch so early on I've never acctually seen one with it.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pics*

Come on, pics pics, don't keep your beauties to your selves!!


----------



## dzdconfusd (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay here's a pic.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

There's something about that frame design that just turns me on.


----------



## block (May 28, 2005)

heres my sworks tarmac that i just finnished building up on friday.....https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/247377P1010362.jpg


----------



## block (May 28, 2005)

try again!


----------



## dzdconfusd (Feb 15, 2005)

What type of crankset do you have on your S-Works.


----------



## block (May 28, 2005)

dzdconfusd said:


> What type of crankset do you have on your S-Works.


its an FSA slk mega exo compact.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

If you want super stiff BB area, then the Tarmac E5 is the only way to go. The lower Aluminum half is so much stiffer than the full carbon. Rides very smooth as well.


----------



## block (May 28, 2005)

capt_phun said:


> If you want super stiff BB area, then the Tarmac E5 is the only way to go. The lower Aluminum half is so much stiffer than the full carbon. Rides very smooth as well.


 Its plenty stif enough for me as im only 130lbs.


----------

